# Microsoft-Panne auf CeBit



## snoooc (7. März 2009)

Am Samstag, den 7.3.2009, ist Microsoft an ihrem Stand auf der CeBit in Halle 4 eine Panne in einer ihrer Präsentationen passsiert. In einer Präsentation zu Windows 7 schaffte eine Mitarbeiterin des Konzerns das, was Bill Gates zuletzt bei der Präsentation von Windows 98, Öffentlich gelang. Sie Pruduzierte einen Blue Screen.
Nach dollem Applaus des Publikums, schafte sie es aber Cool es mit fassung zutragen, und "freute" sich darüber, die "zweite" nach Gates zu sein.
Der Öffentlich BVetrieb wurde dadurch nicht beeinträchtigt.


----------



## A3000T (7. März 2009)

*AW: MICROSOFT, panne auf CeBit*

Ich weiß gerade nicht was "witziger" ist. Die Panne von MS oder das Deutsch in deinem Beitrag. Wie auch immer, so etwas passiert halt. Wobei das damals auch nicht Gates sondern ein anderer Mitarbeiter von MS war, der den Bluescreen verursachte. Gates stand nur mit ihm auf der Bühne.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (7. März 2009)

*AW: MICROSOFT, panne auf CeBit*



A3000T schrieb:


> Ich weiß gerade nicht was "witziger" ist. Die Panne von MS oder das Deutsch in deinem Beitrag



Sowas kannst du dir hier sparen...

Denk dir dein Teil dazu, dass reicht!

Aber iwie schon amüsant, dass das MS passiert hehe

greetz


----------



## A3000T (7. März 2009)

*AW: MICROSOFT, panne auf CeBit*

Tschuldigung, wusste nicht, das es egal ist, ob man die Beiträge auch ohne Anstrengung lesen kann, oder nicht. 



> Aber iwie schon amüsant, dass das MS passiert hehe



Passiert so gut wie jedem Hersteller irgendwann mal. Nur bei MS ist halt das Interesse größer.


----------



## Nemesis (7. März 2009)

*AW: MICROSOFT, panne auf CeBit*

wir sind alle nur Menschen.... oder??


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (7. März 2009)

*AW: MICROSOFT, panne auf CeBit*

Richtig, sind wir, aber ich finde, wenn man versteht was der Poster uns sagen will, dann muss man ihn nicht auf seine Rechtschreibfehler aufmerksam machen, denn DIE machen wir alle...

Egal jetzt, zurück zum Thema...

greetz


----------



## A3000T (7. März 2009)

*AW: MICROSOFT, panne auf CeBit*

Es ist nicht die Rechtschreibung die mich so sehr erheiterte, eher die Grammatik. Aber egal, belassen wir es dabei, das sowas vorkommen kann.


----------



## Fatal!ty Str!ke (7. März 2009)

*AW: MICROSOFT, panne auf CeBit*

Au au au, das haut rein. Das Typische Klischeebild von Windows ist bei den Hassern eben der Bluescreen. Und wenn der dann tatsächlich auf ner großen Veranstaltung kommt... autsch das tut weh.

Bis jetzt hatte ich einen einzigen Bluescreen.


----------



## Gohan (7. März 2009)

*AW: MICROSOFT, panne auf CeBit*

"Aber egal, belassen wir es dabei, dass sowas vorkommen kann."

Jaja, Grammatik...

Aber ist schon lustig. Ich muss aber zugeben, dass ich schon ewig auf meinen Rechnern keinen Bluescreen mehr hatte. Also unter dem Gesichtspunkt ist das echt schon klasse Timing!


----------



## Xrais (7. März 2009)

*AW: MICROSOFT, panne auf CeBit*

tja sowas passiert halt ,zu den rechtschreib fehler verbesserern fällt mir nur ein müdes lächeln ein ,habt ihr nix sinnvolleres zu tun als hier die leute blöd an zu machen , das hier ist ein forum und kein diktat für den deutsch kurs,ich präsentiere mich auch nicht dadurch in irgend einer weise auch wenns wohl bei vielen den anschein macht


----------



## Apollum (7. März 2009)

*AW: MICROSOFT, panne auf CeBit*

Ruhig,ruhig Leute!Der Verfasser kann nichts dazu für seine schreibweise.Er ist Opfer des Bildungswesens der Bundesrepublik Deutschland.Aber muß wohl eine ziemliche Blamage gewesen sein für Microsoft.Sie haben meistens dafür geworben als stabilste Betriebssystems.


----------



## A3000T (7. März 2009)

*AW: MICROSOFT, panne auf CeBit*



> Jaja, Grammatik...


Das ist nun aber wieder Rechtschreibung...  Aber ich hab auch ne passende Ausrede. Alte Tastatur und so.


----------



## dsubenni (7. März 2009)

*AW: MICROSOFT, panne auf CeBit*

*offtopic*
Ihr habt Themen...

*topic*
 Das hätte ich durchaus gerne gesehen!


----------



## Whoosaa (7. März 2009)

*AW: MICROSOFT, panne auf CeBit*

Alter..
Jetzt zieht euch mal alle ein bisschen Stoff rein und chillt gefaelligst. 
Kann ja nicht sein, dass man wegen sowas hier so ein Theater macht.. 

Ach ja, MS, ich liebe euch, ihr seid die besten. Ich habe es in einem Jahr Vista (beginnend gleich nach Release) zu keinem einzigen Bluescreen geschafft.


----------



## Snade (7. März 2009)

*AW: MICROSOFT, panne auf CeBit*

Das wahr alles geplant von MS die wollen dadurch werbung machen und es hat geklappt


----------



## Mojo (7. März 2009)

*AW: MICROSOFT, panne auf CeBit*

Ist doch nicht schlimm wenn sowas mal passiert. Was ich nur interessieren würde ist wann genau der Bluescreen kam.


----------



## El-Hanfo (7. März 2009)

*AW: MICROSOFT, panne auf CeBit*

Hätte ich zu gerne gesehen 
Gibt es davon ein Video? 

MfG


----------



## ultio (7. März 2009)

*AW: MICROSOFT, panne auf CeBit*



Xrais schrieb:


> tja sowas passiert halt ,zu den rechtschreib fehler verbesserern fällt mir nur ein müdes lächeln ein ,habt ihr nix sinnvolleres zu tun als hier die leute blöd an zu machen , das hier ist ein forum und kein diktat für den deutsch kurs,ich präsentiere mich auch nicht dadurch in irgend einer weise auch wenns wohl bei vielen den anschein macht



Eine schlechte Rechtschreibung macht für mich andere Leute recht unseriös, von "solchen" nehme ich einen Rat z.B. eher weniger an, als von Leuten mit einer guten Rechtschreibung und Grammatik. 

BTT:
Ich würde echt gerne ein Video davon sehen, falls eines im Internet auftaucht, bitte sofort posten .


----------



## yamabushi (8. März 2009)

*AW: MICROSOFT, panne auf CeBit*

Komisch, kehrt MS wieder zu seinen alten Fehlern zurück? Das letzte Mal hatte ich einen BS, ja ich glaub bei Win '98. Ich glaube seit XP hab ich keinen mehr gesehen. Stimmt etwas nachdenklich, das Ganze.


----------



## DarkScorpion (8. März 2009)

*AW: MICROSOFT, panne auf CeBit*

Uiui ihr vergisst alle das Windows 7 immer noch Betastatus hat. Und ich kenne eigentlich fast keine Software die im Beta status ist, die immer 100% funktioniert.

Und achja auch das geliebte Linux kann ich wenn ich will zu einem Absturz bringen.


----------



## noxtur (8. März 2009)

sowas kann auch echt nur MS passieren die armen xD


----------



## chris070 (8. März 2009)

Seit ihr alle Deutschlehrer? Das ist ja ekelhaft was ihr hier veranstaltet


----------



## A3000T (8. März 2009)

> Seit ihr alle Deutschlehrer? Das ist ja ekelhaft was ihr hier veranstaltet



Tu mainst, daß vir tarouf wärt lägen, Baitrege läsen zu koenen?


----------



## Zoon (8. März 2009)

Mist, wäre ich mal da stehen gebliebn, bin am M$ - Stand vorbeigegangen als die "7" Präsi losging.


----------



## VooDoo86 (10. März 2009)

passiert halt. Auch wenn Windows bzw. Microsoft von vielen belächelt wird benutzen es 9 von 10 Usern


----------



## browza (10. März 2009)

Schon geil xD

Aber was ich auch recht hart fand is, dass ich am Sonntag durchgegangen bin und auf der Windows 7 Präsentation Opera am Desktop sah


----------



## push@max (10. März 2009)

Ich habe bei so einer kleinen Win7 Vorführung mitgehört, die an den seitlichen PC's vom MS-Stand war.

Interessant ist dieser Shake-Move, wenn man viele Fenster geöffnet hat, kann man sie mit der Maus "wegschütteln"...noch mal schütteln und sie sind wieder da


----------



## darkfabel (10. März 2009)

hat jetzt jemand ein video ???


----------



## Gunny Hartman (10. März 2009)

Frauen und Technik xD .... würde ein Macho sagen


----------



## amdintel (10. März 2009)

snoooc schrieb:


> Am Samstag, den 7.3.2009, ist Microsoft an ihrem Stand auf der CeBit in Halle 4 eine Panne in einer ihrer Präsentationen passsiert. In einer Präsentation zu Windows 7 schaffte eine Mitarbeiterin des Konzerns das, was Bill Gates zuletzt bei der Präsentation von Windows 98, Öffentlich gelang. Sie Pruduzierte einen Blue Screen.
> Nach dollem Applaus des Publikums, schafte sie es aber Cool es mit fassung zutragen, und "freute" sich darüber, die "zweite" nach Gates zu sein.
> Der Öffentlich BVetrieb wurde dadurch nicht beeinträchtigt.



ein Video Clip dazu währe ganz hilfreich , 
Bilder sagen mehr als Worte


----------



## push@max (10. März 2009)

Wenn wir schon beim Blue Screen sind...heute bei real gewesen, über jeder Kasse hängt ein LCD-TV, auf dem eigentlich irgendwelche Werbungen laufen, heute gab es überall einen netten Blue Screen zu betrachten, wirklich an jeder Kasse


----------



## exepc (10. März 2009)

Windows 7 beta drauf?^^


----------



## A3000T (10. März 2009)

Passiert bei uns in den Straßenbahnen auf den Displays so häufig, das man ne Uhr danach stellen kann. Und da müsste 2000 oder XP druff sin. Na ja, passiert.


----------



## amdintel (10. März 2009)

hat noch keiner einen Clip davon gefunden ?
ichhabe bislang nichts gefunden


----------



## SpaM_BoT (10. März 2009)

Ich denk mal auch, das es gar keinen Bluescreen gab.
Im Internet findet man diesbezüglich außer diesen Thread hier, nicht ein einzigen Bericht bzw. Video darüber.
Gerade solche Ereignisse verbreiten sich doch wie ein Lauffeuer im Internet.


----------



## Snade (11. März 2009)

Hier noch mal der von Win 98
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgriTO8UHvs
EDIT1: warum wird das video nicht angezeigt hab doch extra yt foreneibettungsknopf  benutzt egal hier der link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgriTO8UHvs ?


----------



## amdintel (11. März 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Ich denk mal auch, das es gar keinen Bluescreen gab.
> Im Internet findet man diesbezüglich außer diesen Thread hier, nicht ein einzigen Bericht bzw. Video darüber.
> Gerade solche Ereignisse verbreiten sich doch wie ein Lauffeuer im Internet.



das denke ich auch mal , 
so lange es keinen Clip davongib, 
kann man das nicht glauben 
und in Zeiten von Handys und Video Cams, ist das ja heute 
kein Aufwand mehr, eine Präsentation aufzuzeichnen  und diese ma eben schnell 
ins Web zu stellen, grade bei Win 7 und der angeblichen Panne, dürfte dafür ein
allgemeines Interesse bestehen !
Hat wohl der Betrachter den  angeblichen Blau Screen  mit dem Windows Start Logo verwechselt ? Und Gerüchte verbreiten sich genau so schnell wie News im Netz.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. März 2009)

*AW: MICROSOFT, panne auf CeBit*



Fatal!ty Str!ke schrieb:


> Au au au, das haut rein. Das Typische Klischeebild von Windows ist bei den Hassern eben der Bluescreen. Und wenn der dann tatsächlich auf ner großen Veranstaltung kommt... autsch das tut weh.
> 
> *Bis jetzt hatte ich einen einzigen Bluescreen.*



Dann bist du kein Overclocker


----------



## benjasso (11. März 2009)

Also Bluescreens gibt es echt weniger seit XP, meist hängt sich der PC einfach so auf, dass nur noch Reset hilft.


----------



## xXenermaXx (11. März 2009)

Ich bekomm immer nur von meiner Graka und meinem Speicher welche ... scheint aber manchmal auch von nem Treiber zu kommen (wenn nen Spiel abraucht o.ä.). Hatte aber auch seit ca. nem Monat keinen mehr.


----------



## MrPip (11. März 2009)

hmm.. letzter bluescreen war.. achja gestern beim übertakten der graka (XP) 

die doofe 4870X2 will nich wie sie soll 

zur "panne":
 ich würde zu gern sehen wie gates neben dem bluescreen-rechner steht ^^

oder wer war doch gleich der nachfolger ?


----------



## DOTL (11. März 2009)

*AW: MICROSOFT, panne auf CeBit*



> Zitat von A300T:
> 
> Ich weiß gerade nicht was "witziger" ist. Die Panne von MS oder das Deutsch in deinem Beitrag. Wie auch immer, so etwas passiert halt. Wobei das damals auch nicht Gates sondern ein anderer Mitarbeiter von MS war, der den Bluescreen verursachte. Gates stand nur mit ihm auf der Bühne.
> 
> ...


 

Im Feedback-Forum haben wir auch eine Diskussion zu diesem Thema laufen. 
Wichtig ist, dass ein Beitrag verständlich artikuliert ist und man die Argumente des jeweiligen Diskussionspartners verstehen/nachvollziehen kann. Ich denke, dass niemand wirklich Lust hat auf einen Beitrag zu reagieren, der den Eindruck erweckt, einfach nur hingewürgt zu sein. Insofern kann ich das Anliegen vieler User durchaus nachvollziehen.

Wie auch immer; ich denke, dass aufgrund der Rechtschreibung keine großartige Diskussion fällig sein sollte. Wenn ihr den Eindruck habt, dass ihr euer Gegenüber nicht verstehen könnt, dann könnt ihr durch gezieltes und freundliches Nachfragen den Kern des Anliegens herausfinden. Jedoch wäre es unsachgemäß jemanden unmittelbar aufgrund seines Schriftbilds zurecht zuweisen. Manchmal gibt es auch rein psychologische Gründe für ein solches Schriftbild.
Wenn ihr den Eindruck habt, dass sich jemand absolut nicht bemüht, dann könnt ihr einen Moderator benachrichtigen. Jener nimmt dann euer Anliegen gerne auf.

Allerdings, eine zweiseitige Diskussion über das Schriftbild eines Users braucht es wirklich nicht.


----------



## optisana (11. März 2009)

Solche Begebenheiten machen die Cebit einfach zum Highlight, besonders wenn man live dabei war


----------



## Imm0 (11. März 2009)

warum sollte sowas nich auch jemandem von microsoft passieren? sowas ist doch menschlich


----------

